# 38 Gal New Tank Journal 2nd Aquascape Attempt. Going all out.



## triazole (Aug 26, 2008)

you can, but growth rate is possibly lower than immersed growth (info found on the net, verification needed from actual experience)...
full tank dimensions?
looks like a good starting point...


----------



## lemuj (Nov 7, 2006)

i think you might have planted your hc too clumpy. You may have better results if you can spread them more.


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

nice driftwood!  and i like those little rocks jutting up.
the black background looks really classy...


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

*3 weeks later*

alright! I moved her, filled her (with old tank water) and set in the fish all yesterday. It was the only choice as I could not hold the fish elsewhere for this tank to settle. Using 60% old water was the best I could do. Made sure it was nice and dirty too. The eheim 2217 was up and running on the old tank for around a week before this move. I am hoping this, the old plants, and all else is enough to keep the tank from starting any ammonia cycle.

Tank is still cloudy after 1 day, but not bad. Here it is. I have not tried to rearrange the plants since I first set them in the cloudy tank.

I had a catastrophe with the HC in emersed form. the top section completely dried out at one point, and I had to do some transplanting. Elsewise, it would have been completely filled in top and bottom. What is there, is healthy though. Crazy pearling after filling. First time i've seen it.

Thoughts, Suggestions, Tips


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

*Just a bit of info*

Most notable things along the way.

Flourite holds plants way better. But you cant 'push' a plant into this substrate, like you can with crappy aquarium stones. Goes in harder, comes out harder.

The black background was such a simple change, and it made a HUGE difference. instead of feeling like I need to fill every inch of my backdrop with plants, I can now leave space. The black gives it a nice open feel.

Black substrate (most likely standard substrate too) is MUCH easier to photograph, since there is no glare back from the lights.


Also a question. Is my spray bar and intake properly located??

Next on the list of things to do:

inline Filter
inline DIY co2 Reactor
Modify a small buffet to use as a stand. Gotta love craigslist.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

um... what do you mean by inline filter?


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

*pfft*

all that and the only thing noticed was the typo. 

inline heater is what I meant.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

Well I must admit, I'm pretty disappointed not to get any feedback. :icon_conf:frown:

The tank has been up for a week now w/o incident. Algae hasn't reared its head at all. 

Inhabitants are all happy with it. The flying fox & red tail have claimed their corners and leave each other alone. My two veil-tail rams are beginning to color up, and follow each other around the tank all day. 

So, perhaps to spark interest or comment, I will ask the question. Though it IS a serious question, as I just tossed $15 worth of dwarf HG into the dead spot, and i'm not happy with it...

The spot on the right side front of the tank. Between the petrified wood and the Nana plant. Thoughts on what I should put there?

Current possible ideas:

Get more Nana, let it fill 80% of that hole in. Let HC take the rest.
Let HC take all of it.

James


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I think your tank looks very nice. Filter seems fine to me. 

HC needs high light. If that is a dark dead spot you'd be better off with something else.

What is the little fluffy plant to the left of the madagascar lace? It might look better between the anubias and the large DW piece on the right, in the midground.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

*update*

Well, most of my efforts in the last day dont show at all in tank.

I pruned down the red sword on the left rear of the tank 2 days ago. I checked it out today, and every single remaining leaf was rotten out from the base up. My prunning killed it I assume?? I cut my losses and tossed the rotten stump. Now I have TWO holes to fill... blah. I think I'll get another red sword for that spot though. it stayed small in size and worked well for the location.

I bought a buffet on craigslist that was only 8 inchs longer then my tank. After seeing the piece I decided 4 inchs overlay on each side was ok.

I dont know the history on this odd piece of furniture marked 'temple stuart'. I think its around 30-40yrs old, but at some point in its life, went thru a not so good refinishing job (still looks good though). It is built to live through WWIII, I swear. Its only 44L-19W-34T and it was a TOTAL grunt for two moderately in shape guys to move. Really quality joint work throughout the piece, and its over built to a fault. The top is 1" thick, and amazingly, so are the sides.

I think the long distant plan is to refinish this piece AGAIN, and build a custom rimless tank on top of it (measurements make that future tank to be 55 gallons, but 17 deep instead of the burdensome 12).

But thats 2 years out, when I plan to full break down the current tank.

So now I'm scratching my head over building custom plumbing all over the inside of the cabinet. I've pretty much exhausted my funds for now though. All my various PVC pipings (heater, reactor, all plug and play) will have to wait. For now, I have a medusa mess under there.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice tank. You've done a great job.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks really nice. Now just sit back and let it grow...


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

That's a really cool cave. I waned to make one like that but I have nothing to do it with. Any suggestions. Check out my aquarium journal.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

*(yay, attention)*

The driftwood cave was an improvement upon an earlier design w/ other driftwood in an earlier cave. 

The piece of wood used, actually looks like part of a corkscrew, and extends under the gravel to the back of the tank.

Because of this design, I had to add substrate to the rear a few times, as it collapsed into the cave a bit. It is still quite deep, and you need a flashlight to get to the back of it. No fish has claimed it, but they all go check it out every now and then. Even my angel, which is funny, b/c she has to go sideways.

I'll check ur journal.

James


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

*A few weeks later.*

Well here she is a few weeks later. The co2 bubbles floating everywhere freak me out. It is due for a water change (it looks like the driftwood is still leaking into the water). As previously said, the melon sword died. I added DG, dont like it. I have a brown algae problem on the HC, but its slight, and I thnk my co2 is battling it off.


















Here is one of my Boesemani Rainbows. They are so fun in the tank. Best schooling fish I've ever had, certainly. Very energetic, and peaceful. LOVE TO EAT.









Flying Fox hangin on the cave. Doesnt show well in the picture, but his fins are bright bright red. Very impressed with how he colored.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I like the new look. The HC growing over the top of the cave is a nice effect.


----------



## Jhonty (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow ....Nice planted tank !!!!


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I love the tank. I think it will look better as it matures. You didn't mention CO2 at all, or did I miss it? Would like to know something about the CO2 and ferts routine on this tank, also photo period. The hardscape is really nicely done.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

*FERTS and co2*

After massive searching for the most appropriate ferts, I decided to go the DIY route.

Fleet enema solution 50/50 with distilled water stored in an old excel bottle.
12.5 tsp of KNO3 (saltpetre) in 250ml (excel bottle)
Flourish

As per the Estimative Index, this sets up all three bottles for a 5ml daily dosage. The exact size of the excel bottle caps! So to dose, I just open cap, fill cap, dump in tank. Lasts me a month and a half.

Equalibrium on sundays water change My tap water is 0 kh. 1 tsp of this keeps me at 4 kh.

I cant keep red plants red (current red plant hasnt grown an inch in the last month). I need iron in the tank. I have currently decided against this. Can't be bothered to fight my water any more then I already am.

The co2 is the choice system from greenleaf aquariums. I do not use the ph controller (useless, wish someone would buy it). I use a glass diffuser currently. I am in the middle of a DIY heater/reactor build (other posts).

I think the regulator is awesome, though I am unhappy with the diffuser. I fill my tank with bubbles to get my co2 to the right level.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

*PHOTOPERIOD*

Coralife 96watt 6700k for 8hrs. noon to 8pm. I often leave at 6 am, so there is no reason to have it on in the morning.

Tank is located in a hallway, no direct sunlight, very dim w/o fish light.

I have recently upped it to noon to 9pm. I wanted to see my fish more. We will see what this does. It was originally like 12 hours, in my first tank. I was smashed with algae. I beat it back by going to 8 hrs (and lots of other things). This new tank has only seen 8 hr light until this week.

James


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

What red plant are you having trouble with?


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, the plant to the right of the flying fox in the last pic, is supposed to be a bright purple, much like your avatar. I kind of like it green though... The only 'red' plant in the tank doesnt grow. Doesn't seem to die either...I'll sit on it for a while though. I dont know what it is.

When I go to the LFS, I kind of just pick what ever I see. I do not research my plants at all. This has been an expensive trial and error method...But I've just been so busy trying to understand all the OTHER aspects of KEEPING plants, that actually learning about the specific plants is beyond my means. lol.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

The plant in my avatar is Limno aromatica. There is a strain circulating in the hobby that stays green, instead of developing the deep purple on the underside of the leaves. It's possible that you picked up the kind that stays green. I could send you some of mine in a couple weeks when I get ready to trim.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

No need. Mine was bright purple when I bought it. Everything it grew after me was green. Its one of my favorite plants though. It takes up quite a bit of space, works as a short/med/high plant (b/c its such a slow grower), and doesnt have nodes like cambodia. I hate the stupid plants that send roots out the side....

When ever I get one, it ends up looking horrible, growing all these roots out the side 3/4 of the way up...so fast I cant bother trying to trim them off.

I'm definately a low maintenance grower. If I have to trim it weekly, I start to freak out on the plant. every other week is fast enough for me.
James


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is my latest pic. Not much changed. Prunned off the lace leaves. They were very old, and in bad shape. many many new leaves are coming out now, can't wait for them to come.

I have been hit with BBA in a few places. decided to dose w/ excel. I am confused by this. I run my co2 close to the limit of safety. I would actually prefer to go DOWN on co2. 4.5 dkh solution runs yellow green in the drop checker. thats pretty darn high. If I run the co2 all night, the fish are gasping by morning. (so I shut off at night).

I'm curious if this is simply what its like owning a high plant high light aquarium. algae is simply always something to tend. Its not much really... 5 affected leaves on all different places in the aquarium. I'm not complaining. I just thought really high co2 pretty much eliminated BBA.

I have been working with photographing my tank. Any tips would be appreciated. to get this shot below, here were my parameters...

Tank prep:water change 6 hours previous. 30 minutes previous, shut off co2 and eheim. Glass was clean.

Camera fuji finepix s200hd on tripod
Position: dead on, looking down slightly. I was to close, but its in a hallway, no fix.
ISO:800
Exposure -3
WB: flourescent
(anything else???)

I took many many shots. I pulled out a can of fish food. My fish know what it looks like, and get all excited when I put it against the glass. I would put it near the glass, move it, snap shot.

This is what I came up with.










After this, I put it in photoshop. I burned alot of the top. Eliminated the EQ. Eliminated the tank lines. Fixed perspective (b/c of the downward angle of the shot). This came out like...









Tips thoughts and suggestions appreciated. The HG will be replaced I hope with downoi or erio....waiting on some one in swap and shop to sell some. Then a melon sword will go in too...on top of the cave on the left.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Background looks a bit empty, but nice in general. I like how you got the HC to grow on the rock.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

*Update*

Alright, well I've been putting it off for a while, and I can't really call this a journal if I don't provide information as the tank progresses...Here is the buffet I spoke of earlier in this journal. 

Just a recap
I could not be more pleased with it. In 2-3 years I plan on moving (possibly a long way). I will sell the current tank, and all inhabitants. I will keep everything in the cabinet. refinish the furniture, and have a custom tank made to its dimensions.










It looks like alot of space on the top, but its just the angle. There is only around 3 inchs of cabinet top on each side of the tank. It looks pretty good to my eye.

Here is my inner cabinet. All my EQ fits in 1 door. The other door has the wires (still a mess, will organize later), and the 5 gallon bucket w/ siphon hose.










From left to right... You can see my greenleaf regulator is tilted, This is because of the short 18" of clearance. I have the new brass to bring it down so it can be straight. Not installed yet.

Behind it is my reactor. Designed with as little flow reduction as possible in mind. Its a big sideways [ shape. Total of 18", it can kill fish (if you wanted it to....) T'ed into my new Hydor 200w. I'm happy with it. eventually the new tank will have bulkheads in the bottom, the hydor can then plumb straight up. 

The eheim 2217 couldn't be more awesome. So simple and easy. I am glad I picked it over the more gadgety competition.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

The tank looks great. You might be able to make the spraybar and back of the tank less noticeable buy covering the surface above it, if it's getting any direct light. A strip of opaque material maybe 2" wide along the back of the glass lid, for example.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

Glass Top is gone. Going TOPLESS  The final idea is to have a new rimless custom sized 55 gallon built. I will then replace the lamp with something that can be suspended from the ceiling a bit. The Spray bar and intake will be coming up from the bottom and nothing will go over the rim.

Can I spray paint the spray bar?

Would putting it on one of the short sides be better? ( I would have to cut it around an inch or so shorter to do that).

Its obviously less noticable looking at the tank normally, as the reflection of the water hides it decently from normal standing height. Still, the green is annoying. Picture height is less forgiving.


As to my tilted regulator....OMG WTH HOLDS THESE TOGETHER!?!? I can not get the lead pipe out of my regulator to add a small S pipe to it.

James


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

*Update: 7/8/09*

Well, I need to get rid of my madagascar lace. it just does not look good in the tank anymore.. I chopped it out of the below shot. Its out of place in a 38 gal.

Got some sort of myrio to replace what I believe may have been red temple (that refused to live, I swear). I have no idea what to expect from this plant. Hope its nothing like Cambomba (stupid weed grows so many side roots it looks gross).

There is also a red melon on the left that I believe should grow shorter, emersed leaves are obviously to tall for its location.

The HC is kind of growing tall, and I dont know what to do about this. Can I mow it? The idea of trying to catch all of it is not appealing.

I dont know what I want to put infront of my aromatica, the substrate barely exists there, as the driftwood extends back, it would be difficult to anchor anything there. I have thought maybe a bush of baby tears? IDK

The HG began to grow pretty tall too. Ripped alot of new growth out and put it in a smaller low light tank. IDK what to do with whats in the tank, or whether to keep it at all. My anubias nana loves to grow algae. Getting annoyed with it.

I am thinking about increasing my photoperiod to 9hrs again... I just hate algae... as it is, Its kept at bay. I have to overdose excel every 3rd week or so for 4 days. Keeps the tank nice... is this normal? co2 is dosed pretty strong. Drop checker pushes yellow at 4.5 dkh, yet I still get BBA that needs excel every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## beginerplanted (Jul 1, 2009)

i know how expensive the trial and error thing is but its the best way to learn :icon_roll and the best way to spend your paycheck to:icon_roll....... oh and i know how much you dont want this to be a journal but could you post some pics of the fish


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Tank is looking fantastic!


----------



## markstanfill88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Could be wrong but I saw you asking if your spraybar is in the right position, but I was under the impression that spraybars are not a very good idea when you start using c02 because you dont want to break surface tension on the water. Could be wrong, just getting into the whole planted tank thing and that is one of the snippets of advice I had heard a few times. And the tank looks great, I hope the one im in the process of putting up looks half as good.


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

This is looking good! The only thing I'd change is to move the plant to the right of the cave, almost dead center. I would that plant left towards the cave. I think it would look better at the 1/3 spot.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

WELL so much has happened since my last posting. The tank was completely broken down and rebuilt. I had a fight with algae and lost. As it stands, I'm still not happy, and I have a long way to go... but there are a few aspects that I like.
:bounce::bounce:
1/19/10 Quickly photochopped equipment out, and water surface. Its still visible in the shot, but I did it in around 30 seconds... the plants are untouched.










I love my rainbows. Don't love my driftwood... its been an enormous problem for algae.... I have done a ton of things under the tank as well. Love my red sword so far. dont know what it is, but its actually staying red in my tank. Its behind my rainbows and looks brown... but its quite red irl.

I'll update with more info later. Under tank shots to come as well.

James


----------

